# C7 replica



## Pvt_Rheault_206 (27 Sep 2004)

I was wondering if C7 replicas exist; It may be useful for drill training. If someone knows anything about it, just tell me!

Thanks


----------



## jonsey (28 Sep 2004)

Well, if you mean actual working rifles, several companies make AR's (Colt, Armalite, Bushmaster, Norenco, to name a few. You'll need a Restricted Firearms Licence), if you're just talking about a fake one, I'm not to sure. You could see if someone will make you one out of wood.


----------



## bigwig (28 Sep 2004)

Ive seen one on canadian peacekeeper 

http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=2094

If you look at the trigger you can see that it is fake


----------



## Pvt_Rheault_206 (28 Sep 2004)

Well...I'm not looking for a real firing assault rifle. I just need something that looks like it and has the same weight, scaled 1:1. And there is no C7 for sale on www.canadianpeacekeeper.com


----------



## sgt_mandal (28 Sep 2004)

I was looking at the Dimeco (sp) site once, and I think I saw replicas but I don't know if they were DP. They might bave been training aids, or something because i rmember it saying something like cut-away models available.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Sep 2004)

We have "Rubber Rifles" in the CF. Used for training, etc, where there is not a requirement for an operational weapon. Weighs about a pound more than the real thing. That's what your seeing on the Wheelers (Cdn Peacekeeper) Site. Don't think they're available to the general public though. Try some of the Air Soft sites.


----------



## Pvt_Rheault_206 (28 Sep 2004)

I just found a M4A1 rifle on www.airsoft.net, (airsoft, is that a paintball gun? sorry, english isn't my primary language...) it looks nice, and it's only 49$us. But, if you find something else, please tell me!

Thanks


----------



## D-n-A (28 Sep 2004)

Airsoft guns shoot 6mm plastic BBs, if you do want to buy one just to practice drill, buy a cheap M16A2 or M16A1 spring rifle. Make sure you order it from a canadian website, or else canadian customs will seize it once it gets to the border.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Sep 2004)

Replica firearms are prohibited in Canada; you cannot import them legally.  Existing replicas seem to be okay.  Oddly enough, you are allowed to import dewats (ie actual weapons that have been deactivated) but for some reason replicas are illegal.


----------



## Pvt_Rheault_206 (28 Sep 2004)

Ok, so eh....where do you find these dewats? Is it really legal? I mean, it's a bit strange (like you said) that airsoft guns are prohibited in canada (for import??), and not dewats... Maybe I should go to the u.s. and buy it there, or just buy a machine gun toy at Toys'r'us (ok...I'm kidding).


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Sep 2004)

Pvt Rheault 206 said:
			
		

> Ok, so eh....where do you find these dewats? Is it really legal? I mean, it's a bit strange (like you said) that airsoft guns are prohibited in canada (for import??), and not dewats... Maybe I should go to the u.s. and buy it there, or just buy a machine gun toy at Toys'r'us (ok...I'm kidding).




You can buy an Airsoft in the States, but if you get caught at the border with it....

Oddly enough, there are some companies who are permitted to import Airsoft - you can get them, but you have to buy them from a Canadian dealer.  I am not sure how the laws are enforced or why - buying an Airsoft at a reasonable rate on ebay will get your package seized when it arrives at customs by mail, but some Canadian dealers do sell them (at exorbitant prices).   Strange world.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2004)

Can't believe some of you haven't used rubber rifles before! Wash, rinse, repeat. No muss, no fuss, no greasy CLP. They're a staple at CFSCE. Tactical exericses with rubber clubs, gotta love it!

I dunno where you can buy them civi side though.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Sep 2004)

SuperSlug said:
			
		

> Can't believe some of you haven't used rubber rifles before!





> I dunno where you can buy them civi side though.



Help.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Sep 2004)

Why do you want a replica C7?


----------



## Pvt_Rheault_206 (29 Sep 2004)

I want a C7 replica because I wanna use it for drill training; you should know, if you're in the military, that you always have to be in top shape, physically and mentally, and that includes what you look like when you wear your cadpat uniform. Drill is important in the army: It's a symbol of integrity and discipline, and, most of all, it learns you to answer quickly with effectiveness to an order. So, I want a C7 (or M16) replica to be ready to use properly the real weapon on firing range and on parades. I'm a recruit in the reserve forces, and we aren't training every day like the regular army.


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Sep 2004)

Wow, I never took drill that seriously before. Just remember doing drill with 'arms' in your backyard may induce an ERT response, and severe embarrassment, and unwanted publicity (even for your Pres Unit). 

The untrained general populus can't tell a replica from a a real one. Remember that! Plus from the police point of view, from a distance replicas can fool them too. Even pointing a replica firearm is a criminal offence.

As for deactivated firearms coming out of the USA, in the USA once a machine gun always a machine gun, deactivated or not. If its a real reciever, even if its demilled, it has a paper trail. However one can buy dummy receivers with some real weapons parts, but thats usually M60 or 1919A4 .30/M2 .50 dummies. Usually the bigger type wpns for re-enactor groups, and display purposes.

The majority of deactivated weapons coming into Canada are from clearing houses in England, where before they are exported, they have been rendered inoperable with proper certification.

Mate, just stick to doing drill with arms with your PRes unit, and leave it at that. Besides many including myself find your reasons for wanting such a weapon rather, well sort of wierd (not that I am calling you a nutter).

On the flip side to LEGALLY purchase a functional AR15 rifle, to hone and improve your marksmanship skills, utilising CF range style practices is okay, but then you are limited to 5rd mags, and being caught with a 30rd mag too is a criminal offence.

Obtaining a firearm, and looking after it IAW all rules and regs has a serious amount of responsibility which goes along with it. AR15s and the like are classed as 'restricted' and come under the same laws as handguns, etc when transporting for lawful use, and each province has their own way of doing things. Other words, more freedom the further west you go (to some degree anyways). 

If I was you, just be a part time soldat, learn and excell at the same speed of everyone else, and listen to your instructors/senior leaders to get it right. personally, I would 'shytecan' the whole idea. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Pvt_Rheault_206 (29 Sep 2004)

I clearly understand your point of view. Now that I think about it, it may sound strange if someone, who claims to be in the army (on internet nobody knows your a dog, heh?) is asking CF members how to get a real firing assault rifle (by the way, it's not my case!). And it's absolutely normal that you wouldn't want to tell him, because you don't want to provide information to a potential psychopath killing machine. And I know all the laws and rules you mentioned; I'm sorry if my informations weren't detailed enough. Even me, I wouldn't tell how to get a gun to someone who just says: "I want a gun!MWAHAHAH!! >" But anyway, I figured that it is almost impossible to get that kind of equipment in Canada,... Maybe I'll take a tree branch instead of a fake C7!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## dutchie (29 Sep 2004)

You are obviously a pretty keen troop, and really want to excel at your trade, but you need to know where to draw the line. Marching around your backyard with a stick yelling out drill comands might not present the best image of a CF soldier, and I would suggest this is not a good idea. You will have lots of oportunity to practice drill, and I feel it is best taught en mass, by a good, strong, NCO. Keep in mind that it takes a qualified leader (PLQ/JLC qualified) to properly instruct drill, and there is more to it than, "Get those arms up breastpocket high".   By practicing on your own, you could be creating bad habits. But if you insist that you want to practice drill, and you feel you have the technique down for whatever movement you are thinking of, then do it indoors, in front of a mirror.

Listen to those with more experience than you: Stick to drill at the unit. Your NCO's will ensure you get it right.


----------



## Pvt_Rheault_206 (29 Sep 2004)

Roger!


----------



## quebecrunner (29 Sep 2004)

Ou si tu veux améliorer ta drill, ÃƒÂ  la fin de ton cours de qualification d'infanterie, demande un posting ÃƒÂ  la Citadelle pour faire la Garde en Rouge avec le 2R22R. 

Crois-moi, pour l'avoir fait, tu va être "Drillé en stil" quand tu va revenir ÃƒÂ  ton unité.  ;D

I'm sorry to post in french


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Sep 2004)

Caeser took the words right out of my mouth.
Doing a bit of drill at home to sort yourself out a little is good but buying a replica assault rifle is a little much. Like Caesar said you might spend a week or two doing your own drill and by accident you might be doing it wrong (formed a bad habit) so now you have to unlearn what you taught yourself and you'll probably have a harder time learning the correct drill.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Sep 2004)

quebecrunner said:
			
		

> Ou si tu veux améliorer ta drill, ÃƒÂ  la fin de ton cours de qualification d'infanterie, demande un posting ÃƒÂ  la Citadelle pour faire la Garde en Rouge avec le 2R22R.
> Crois-moi, pour l'avoir fait, tu va être "Drillé en stil" quand tu va revenir ÃƒÂ  ton unité.   ;D
> I'm sorry to post in french



Ou de l meme facon, il y a toujours La Garde de Ceremonie, sur la colline parlimentaire...

And I apologise - I know that it always shocks people when a Patricia speaks french...


----------



## hardtail (26 Feb 2005)

Wassup,


I have a good friend of mine who is a very serious person when it comes to drills.He does not have a lisence to use a c-7 (because he is a cadet and he used the c-7 at camp and he likes to do drills with them). What he did was he went on the internet to a dealer and found a replicas for sale of the C-7, Thompson 1921 and 28, the grease gun, 50 cal , and many others (c8 and mp5). These were made useing the Tipman 98 paintball gun and many dealers use them because of the custom feature to make "skins for there paintball guns.The price range is anywhere from 65.99 to 178.99 dollars.
You can find this using google type in paintball guns 8)


----------



## Freddy Chef (26 Feb 2005)

Do a Google search on â Å“Rubber Training Gunsâ ?, â Å“Police Training Equipmentâ ?, or â Å“Martial Arts Training Equipmentâ ?.

These places sell rubber, 1:1 replica guns for close quarter simulation; either disarmament simulation, or weapons retention simulation. [M16 rifle being the closest thing to the C7.] No working parts, but they do simulate the size, shape and weight. Not sure if they will sell to anyone, because anyone could spray-paint these replicas black, and use them in a hold up.

I'd have to agree with the suggestion of NCO supervision, from your unit, for parade square drill practice. 

The only practical use of such a replica is as a training aid for PT, ie: marching order, *on a tread-mill, at home*. Unless you were signed in, and with your unit, a weapon (even a replica) in public should be avoided, [read: people may have the cops called in on you].

If a dealer will sell to you, if your local police don't have a problem with you owning one, and if everyone in your household isn't too freaked out about it......it's your money you're spending.

Cheers.


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Feb 2005)

Practice map and compas at home instead.

All tools easy to purchase, legal, and I bet much less expensive. I guarantee the knowledge will benefit your career, and life.

tess


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Feb 2005)

hardtail said:
			
		

> Wassup,
> 
> 
> He does not have a lisence to use a c-7 (because he is a cadet and he used the c-7 at camp and he likes to do drills with them



There is no licences to use CF weapons in the first place.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (27 Feb 2005)

Just go into your unit during a parade night and ask for the rubber rifles, tell them you want to practice drill, they might allow you to come in during the day and take one out to practice with.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (3 Mar 2005)

SuperSlug said:
			
		

> Can't believe some of you haven't used rubber rifles before! Wash, rinse, repeat. No muss, no fuss, no greasy CLP. They're a staple at CFSCE. Tactical exericses with rubber clubs, gotta love it!
> 
> I dunno where you can buy them civi side though.



Never done that!  Every CFSCE EX I've been on we went through more blanks than I would care to remember. then of course spent a few long nights in Bay 9 cleaning ths shit out C7's/9's.  Come to think of it where can I get one?

cheerz


----------



## jerrythunder (5 Mar 2005)

what website could i go to to find an airsoft c-7?


----------



## Lost_Warrior (10 Mar 2005)

There is currently no airsoft C-7, but you can buy an M16A2 with a flat top, and fit it with a replica Elcan....presto, C-7 replica.

try http://www.rangersairsoft.com for the best Canadian airsoft retailer.


----------



## Da_man (11 Mar 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> There is currently no airsoft C-7, but you can buy an M16A2 with a flat top, and fit it with a replica Elcan....presto, C-7 replica.
> 
> try http://www.rangersairsoft.com for the best Canadian airsoft retailer.



Airsoft Ak-47s are more expensive than real ones.  :-\


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (11 Mar 2005)

JimmyPeOn said:
			
		

> Never done that!   Every CFSCE EX I've been on we went through more blanks than I would care to remember. then of course spent a few long nights in Bay 9 cleaning ths crap out C7's/9's.   Come to think of it where can I get one?
> 
> cheerz



Blanks? CFSCE? Wow. 

The only weapon I ever saw at CFSCE was that damned rubber paperweight I lugged around on my 3s FTX, the one the instructors loved stealing and was always getting caught on cam nets. 

Blanks, whoa, that'd be almost like...real tactical!  ;D


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (12 Mar 2005)

I dunno, naybe it was because we did it after 9/11 and had a budget?!?!?!?


----------

